# What is the shelf life of colloidal silver?



## faithmarie

I was wondering what the shelf life of colloidal silver is and whether it changes after it is opened.


----------



## twiggie

With a couple .999 Fine Silver rods or coins and a 9V battery you can make your own so there's no need to stockpile it.


----------



## faithmarie

I just bought a little generator but I am kind of afraid and how do I know it is working.... wait till I turn blue? kidding.
I am going to try it. I was sick a few weeks ago when on vacation and we found a health store ... I bought a bottle. and I drank it all that day and was completely fine the next day. So when I got home I bought a little silver genny.


----------



## booter

*Shelf life of colloidal silver....*

I have been making & using colloidal silver for about 19yrs. when stored properly it has no expiration that I'm aware of (store as you would the old style medicine solutions, in brown glass/doesn't carry an electrical charge to cause the silver to fall out of suspension). Store in a cool/dark cabinet, don't expose to direct sunlight (same reason you store in glass), store away from close proximity to high energy electrical sources/magnetic fields (same reason you store in glass).

When making your colloid, do so in a clear glass container, in a shaded room so you can watch the process in action (the anode/cathode process will produce minute bubbles on one silver rod, and the other rod will dissipate the silver particulate throughout the water). I'm not sure of your manufacturing directions, but I've been working with this so long, that I use visual cues to determine when the desired potency has been achieved. You'll feel more comfortable as you begin to work with it. I wouldn't use coins because of the alloyed metals content, & it actually takes at least 3-9volt batteries to effect production, also the fines of the silver content needs to be .9999 fine/purity of silver, 'the purer the better'. 30volts is needed for production, so 3X9volts=27volts, this is sufficient, I made my own generator w/4X9volts=36volts, everything happens a lot quicker so I have to be dilligent in watching production.


----------



## faithmarie

Hi Booter,
Thanks! I bought a little generator and it came with a little tester thing. I made it in a darkened room like you said. And them I strained it threw a coffee filter. And I read if you put an aerator, if I am saying that correctly, like you use in a fish tank...... a small one. Do you do that? I save amber glass jars when ever I find them. And I make ..... well 4 quarts so far... in clear glass mason jars.
The little generator came with two silver rods little black box you put them into with batteries and the battery operated measuring thingy.... 
The whole thing cost 50$. I have a water distiller also. 
It took 90 minutes to make it with a measure of 14 when I put the measuring thingy in it.


----------



## YCNAN

Can you store c. Silver in the fridge?


----------



## The_Blob

YCNAN said:


> Can you store c. Silver in the fridge?


You could, but they still 'degrade'...

... but WHY would you want to? :dunno:

Use of silver preparations can lead to argyria, a condition in which silver salts deposit in the skin, eyes (argyrosis), and internal organs, and the skin turns ashen-gray. Many cases of argyria occurred during the pre-antibiotic era when silver was a common ingredient in nosedrops. When the cause became apparent, doctors stopped recommending their use, and reputable manufacturers stopped producing them. The official drug guidebooks (United States Pharmacopeia and National Formulary) have not listed colloidal silver products since the 1970s (1975?).
An herbal distributor named Leslie Taylor tested nine commonly marketed colloidal silver products available at health-food stores and concluded:
Two of the products were contaminated with microorganisms. 
The amount of silver suspended in solution varied tremendously from product to product and would gradually decrease over time. 
Only three products actually showed antibacterial activity in a laboratory test. To perform the test, she prepared a culture plate with Staphylococcus aureas bacteria, which can cause infections in humans. She then placed a drop from each product on the plate and used disks of two common antibiotics as controls. After eight hours of incubation, she found that bacterial growth had been inhibited around the antibiotics and only three of the products. 
Of course, the fact that a product inhibits bacteria in a laboratory culture does NOT mean it is effective (or safe) in the human body, high doses of chlorine will kill germs too. In fact, products that kill bacteria in the laboratory would be more likely to cause argyria because they contain more silver ions that are free to deposit in the user's tissues.
Independent laboratory studies have found that the amount of silver in some product samples has varied from 15.2% to 124% of the amount listed on the product labels. The amount of silver required to produce argyria is unknown. However, the FDA has concluded that the risk of using silver products exceeds any unsubstantiated benefit. So far, one hundred eleven cases of argyria related to silver products have been reported.
Argyria is generally believed to be irreversible, with the only practical method of minimizing its cosmetic disfigurement being to avoid the sun, but laser therapy has been used to treat it with mixed results. The Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry (ATSDR) describes argyria as a "cosmetic problem", which is not life threatening, it is mildly disfiguring and thus some people find it to be socially debilitating.


----------



## cybergranny

In my studies the argyria was caused by using tap water, salt in the water, and humongous amounts. It falls out of suspension when the colloid particles are too large. In other words made improperly. I too have been making and using it for over 15 years (on my animals too) and no reprocussions. I even use it in a nebulizer. I also wouldn't buy it for the reasons listed by the blob above. In bad situations I would make it anyway I could if medical help was not available.


----------



## gunsmith

that colloidal silver stuff looks like total quackery to me.


----------



## chatpaltam

*how to know?*

dont know if its quackery or not, all i know is my husband took it all winter , and he was the only one who did not get a cold. just the three tsp a day of 10ppm. he will try it again next winter and see if theres a pattern..
every other year before that he always got two colds and bad ones that lasted two weeks.[I on the other hand rarely get colds, yet i have fibromyalgia to make up for it!]
I and my sister on the other hand, took it and the first dose we took we got a headache that lasted all day, 
are we terribly toxic and that was a detoxifying effect?
it did something.
hmmm


----------



## gunsmith

chatpaltam said:


> dont know if its quackery or not, all i know is my husband took it all winter , and he was the only one who did not get a cold. just the three tsp a day of 10ppm. he will try it again next winter and see if theres a pattern..
> every other year before that he always got two colds and bad ones that lasted two weeks.[I on the other hand rarely get colds, yet i have fibromyalgia to make up for it!]
> I and my sister on the other hand, took it and the first dose we took we got a headache that lasted all day,
> are we terribly toxic and that was a detoxifying effect?
> it did something.
> hmmm


I got a bunch of vaccines last october, had the same affect, no colds-& I usually get a really bad one every yr


----------



## boomer

Some of us are advised to not take the vaccines.


----------



## Mana619

I am not a blogger really, I just feel upon this page when I was looking for, "is there a shelf life for colloidal silver?".

The only thing I want to comment is this. A couple years ago I had something in my eye and it was irritating and red and seemed to be some kind of growth. I went to the doctor and he told me that is was Pinguecula, which could be the early appearance of cataract. 

So the doctor told me that it didn't have a cure, only that I could use a specific oily type eye drops to help with the "foreign substance" feeling I had whenever I blinked. Or I could had surgery which had a 50% success rate.

I did my own research and found a page on colloidal silver. I did more reading for a week and different results, but I did some more reading on the initial usages of silver water. I read a lot. I found a page that seemed to be really common on how this was made. I followed the instructions (which I will not post because it was my decision to accept it) on how to make my own.

To make a short story that turned long, a little shorter... I ended up soaking my eye in a water bath cup that I bought at the local drug store. I soaked my eye for 5 minutes one time a day for about 4 or 5 days. My Pinguecula went away and it's been about 5 years now.

That's my two cents. 

Oh one more thing. I also got a nice case of athletes foot from these nylon socks I used when all my cotton socks were in the laundry basket... so I decided to see if my athletes foot fell into the "single cell organism" branch... Well after on cotton swab usage of my homemade silver water my athletes was totally gone the next morning when I woke up.

My other two cents is this, hospitals and doctors and are in the same collusion.. to make money. Period end of subject, money is the driver of all.


----------



## Viking

When my son was born (1976) he was immediately given silver nitrate salve on his eyes as a means of preventing eye diseases. From what I have researched this practice started in the late 1880's and from what I understand is still done. Has colloidal silver been overhyped? Yes, anything that can make a buck can be hyped to the gullible spend money spenders, but on the other hand proper use of the appropriate particle sized colloidal silver does work.


----------



## nextdimension

Listen to and read Dr. Bob Beck (died 2002) - Beck Protocol - a premiere American scientist and government contractor. Just about everything that sounds strange and works miracles is smeared. Anyone seeing the first discrete signs of argyria and allowing it to become full blown is just a fool. These few cases are due to stupidity, gross excess and impurities. Anything can destroy your health in excess, and so many impurities and toxins are in our daily diet. "Colloidal" is NANO silver, a stage just before pure atoms. With two 99.99% silver rods attached to even one 9V battery - 3 is better - in distilled or the purest spring water, there you go. But if traveling and in a bind one can use available water. After about 10 minutes you remove rods and rub off all tarnish with cotton cosmetic swabs. Then you have no residue to filter or need for light abrasives until many uses. Do it again and use a PPM meter ($20) before and during the process to get an exact measurement of silver content. Find a health care giver who is in sympathy with your choice of treatment if you are unsure.


----------



## camo2460

I new a woman who used that stuff and she looked like she was at deaths door. When I questioned her about wheather or not it was good to use it, she told me that the military uses it so it must be o.k. As far as I know the military does not use it, its no better than snake oil, or healing with magnets. Bottom line it is quackery, and I would never put something like that in my body, there are far more effective remedies.


----------



## offgridcooker

I have read that low and slow voltage works best to make colloidal silver because higher voltage or amps will make bigger chunks of silver, and you want the smallest chunks possible.
Also that distilled water is a poor conductor but if you warm the water it will conduct better. Once you get some silver in solution the current will flow better.

Another point, I wonder how colloidal silver affects friendly microbes.


----------



## CandidaGuy

Both fibromyalgia and having a negative reaction to colloidal silver can be caused by candida. The bad reaction to colloidal silver is caused by "die off" which is toxins caused by killing the candida. I have been fighting a candida overgrowth for a year and the first thing with continued improvement has been colloidal silver.


----------



## Zanazaz

According to this website there is no scientific evidence to support the claims made about colloidal silver taken orally.

http://nccam.nih.gov/health/silver

If you're going to use it, and there's NO WAY IN HECK I EVER WOULD, I would read this website. It's a little out of date ( 2009 ), but may have useful information.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...fe-usage-of-colloidal-silver-supplements.aspx

Silver in medicine is fine if it's topical and in properly manufactured medicine. Taken internally there still may be unknown risks. I thought survival and emergency preparedness was about mitigating risk? Too many unknowns in my opinion.

If your considering taking colloidal silver, and haven't yet; do your own research, and not just off of sites that sell the generators. It's probably better to use other alternatives, like herbs.

If it kills bacteria what will it eventually do to the cells of your own body?


----------



## lilmissy0740

We use and take c.silver. We make our own. We don't do it everyday. Just when we remember or if we have a cut, etc. I cut my finger on Thurs of last week, well I sliced the side off with a utility knife while cutting drywall. Ouch. No skin left to have stitches, so didn't even bother going. I have been pouring some silver on my cut everyday at least once a day and it is healing nicely. Now my sister and b-I-l take a T. Everyday. He had open heart surgery and ended up with Mrsa, she would put it on his cut and he would take it orally. This has been 7 yrs and he looks really good and feels good. 
So, to me it is like anything. Just cause it's good for one doesn't mean it is good for all. But I believe it is very good.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------

